
Goreuse: Generic Code for Go - dc0d
https://github.com/dc0d/goreuse
======
dc0d
goreuse takes Go, modifies the AST by replacing those parts that are needed to
be customized and generates a Go source that is specialized for concrete
types. It is "go generate" compatible.

~~~
samnardoni
So it basically just monomorphises?

~~~
dc0d
Mostly. But since it is possible to replace/redefine the functions and methods
too, it's a bit more capable than that and one can "override" methods or
redefine functions.

